# James Squire Colonial Wheat



## danman (8/4/07)

hey all,just been to the local (Wigg & Penn) and the missus told me that id get a month of "special favours" if i could find a recipe that would get me a beer close to the colonial wheat beer made by James Squire a few years ago. can anyone help as ive not tasted it? and i want those favours!!!  


cheers,dan


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (8/4/07)

danman said:


> hey all,just been to the local (Wigg & Penn) and the missus told me that id get a month of "special favours" if i could find a recipe that would get me a beer close to the colonial wheat beer made by James Squire a few years ago. can anyone help as ive not tasted it? and i want those favours!!!
> cheers,dan


If memory serves, there was nothing special about this one. JW pils, JW wheat, WLP300. I'd ditch the 300 as it just isn't the yeast it used to be, despite what White Labs tell you. Straight forward hefe.


----------



## winkle (8/4/07)

There wasn't anything real special about it, but it was a pretty good hefe-weizen by Australian standards. I'd go with the 50% wheat /pils malt mix since it was quite pale. Had a quite neutral aroma with a touch of banana from memory so I'd keep the temps down around 20C.


----------



## Weizguy (8/4/07)

IMHO, it was a special beer. I got tons of fruity flavours from it. A bit like a fruit salad with wheat.
Maybe you got one that had been at the front of the fridge too long (like a recently purchased Hop Thief...but I digress).

From the label: " This cloudy wheat beer is delicately hopped with fresh Hersbrucker hops. A generous blend of fresh wheat, malted wheat and pale malted barley is brewed in copper kettles. An imported wheat beer yeast ferments the brew creating subtle notes of tropical fruit and spicy clove with a satisfying refreshing tart finish"

It is possible that the yeast has changed since the original batch that was used to create this batch (or was it two?) of Colonial wheat. However, salvation is at hand, as I have a cultured sample from the original beer, and it's first generation, and I'm happy to send a sample as long as you send me some samples in return (just beer and not the other "satisfying refreshing tart".)  

I'd suggest you find some good raw wheat, maybe some Barret Burston wheat malt (or JW, I suppose, as that's prob what JS use) and pale ale or pils malt.

You could always email them (at JS), but I have not received a reply the last few times I have tried to contact them by email. I can't imagine that I would be on a blocked list, tho'. :lol: 
I'd think that they might not be guarding the recipe as it is no longer produced. Pls share if you find out.

Seth


----------



## winkle (8/4/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> IMHO, it was a special beer. I got tons of fruity flavours from it. A bit like a fruit salad with wheat.
> Maybe you got one that had been at the front of the fridge too long (like a recently purchased Hop Thief...but I digress).
> (edit)
> Seth


Wouldn't surprise me at all, or it'd been sitting in a transport depot in the sun for a few weeks. :blink: It was pretty good though for an aussie semi-macro attempt at the style, at least it wasn't infected.


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (8/4/07)

winkle said:


> at least it wasn't infected.


That's why this beer was discontinued, one bottling run did become infected and it was recalled. I actually thought the infected bottles were better, but they weren't "as the brewer intended".

Oh, and I don't think Chuck or any of the other brewers at MSB would need a lot of help putting a hefe recipe together, and if they did, it'd be the guys from NPD over at Tooheys lending a hand.


----------

